# gun buyback geniuses



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

this was a great idea. i can imagine they got some pretty good deals.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-that-would-otherwise-be-destroyed-by-police/


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

They actually got a rocket launcher.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

they got some at an LA buyback too and it made all kinds of news, but they were just one time use launchers that were useless and amounted to fiberglass tubes with a handle. I think one was actually a trainer that was always inert. I guess you can buy em in surplus stores and such.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Who has a rocket launcher???
And then takes it to the gun buy back??? -O>>-


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

they were just useless curios and they got $100 gift card for em. if they spent less than $100 on the tubes it was smart trade.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ya it was a trainer. Pretty funny.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah. Id love to see what kinds of stuff turns up in a gun buy back. i bet youd find some pretty nice stuff. they made a big deal out of it when they got those 2 in LA.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rumor had it people were across the street offering more than the 100$. Don't know how true that is though.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Mavis13 said:


> Who has a rocket launcher???
> And then takes it to the gun buy back??? -O>>-


It wasn't a rocket launcher. (Though, a few used SMAW tubes have been turned-in in Chicago, in the past few years.)

It was an FIM-92 (Stinger) surface-to-air missile launcher. ...Something that has never been allowed in civilian hands.

Unfortunately, one of the guys that was buying guns at the buyback also bought that FIM-92, while police watched. (Changed hands via a cash transaction.) If the police want to send a message, they may prosecute him for possessing/purchasing/transferring/dealing in illegal arms...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Squigie said:


> Unfortunately, one of the guys that was buying guns at the buyback also bought that FIM-92, while police watched. (Changed hands via a cash transaction.) If the police want to send a message, they may prosecute him for possessing/purchasing/transferring/dealing in illegal arms...


Unfortunately, that's a mighty big if. It wasn't an AR-15. It doesn't have a detachable, 30 round magazine. It will probably be swept under the rug and covered up.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Fishrmn said:


> Squigie said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, one of the guys that was buying guns at the buyback also bought that FIM-92, while police watched. (Changed hands via a cash transaction.) If the police want to send a message, they may prosecute him for possessing/purchasing/transferring/dealing in illegal arms...
> ...


It'll be pretty difficult to "cover up", considering there are already dozens of reports of the incident, including video and photographs of everyone involved.

And, how would an AR-15 be more evil than an illegally-possessed controlled military weapon? :roll:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

We knew the name of the shooter at Newtown within a couple of hours. Have you heard a name mentioned in this incident? And as I understand it, this isn't a weapon, but the remains of a weapon. We'll see if there is anything more about it in the media in the weeks to come.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Fishrmn said:


> We knew the name of the shooter at Newtown within a couple of hours. Have you heard a name mentioned in this incident? And as I understand it, this isn't a weapon, but the remains of a weapon. We'll see if there is anything more about it in the media in the weeks to come.


I'm still waiting on why not being an AR-15 matters...

And, a correction - 
It was an FIM-43, not the later FIM-92.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Because only scary, black guns with detachable magazines are bad.
And it wasn't a weapon. It is roughly the same thing as a spent cartridge.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

they hate ARs now adays. i think it was bob schaefer that was recently saying the telescoping stock on an ar-15 turned the rifle fully automatic when collapsed.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

35whelen said:


> they hate ARs now adays. i think it was bob schaefer that was recently saying the telescoping stock on an ar-15 turned the rifle fully automatic when collapsed.


It does. Diane Frankenstein said so too. You can own an anti tank weapon. But do not ever own an AR. They kill people.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i had no idea. I couldve bought that telescoping stock and pistol grip kit for my handi-rifle too and legallymade it full auto this whole time?!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

35whelen said:


> they hate ARs now adays. i think it was bob schaefer that was recently saying the telescoping stock on an ar-15 turned the rifle fully automatic when collapsed.


Well he's kindof correct but didnt articulate it well. He is referring to a bump fire slide stock.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1WhhKH3 ... re%20stock

-DallanC


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Fishrmn said:


> Because only scary, black guns with detachable magazines are bad.
> And it wasn't a weapon. It is roughly the same thing as a spent cartridge.


Nope.
The FIM-43 and FIM-92 launchers were reusable.
They're roughly equivalent to a spent cartridge with a classified targeting system...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

And you can reload a spent cartridge. Again, it was the launcher. Was it armed? If it was, the cop in the picture that I saw should be dismissed. If it was armed, they should have IMMEDIATELY brought in someone who was qualified to handle it. If it wasn't armed, it was little more than a spent cartridge.


----------

